# [SOLVED] Updated BIOS and now windows won't start



## pcgamer1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm really hoping you guys can help me out. I own the Gigabyte Z68A-D3H-B3 and two fans on my pc just stopped spinning the other day. I tried messing with my Easytune6 settings and looking in my BIOS for ways to get them spinning again but to no avail. Anyway, I opened the Gigabyte BIOS program through the start menu and there was an option to update the BIOS so I clicked it thinking updating a BIOS was as simple as updating my graphics card drivers, or my audio drivers but apparently it is not. I believe I installed the wrong update for my motherboard model and now I can't get passed the Windows 7 loading screen. 

My system specs are:

 -Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core Unlocked Processor LGA1155 3.3GHZ Sandy Bridge 6MB
-Gigabyte Z68A-D3H-B3 ATX LGA1155 Z68 DDR3 3PCI-E16 2PCI-E1 HDMI DVI SLI SATA3 USB3.0
-Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance Lowprofile 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 Dual Channel
-Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 6GB/S 7200RPM 64MB Cache
-Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750M 750W ATX Modular Power Supply
-Corsair Force 3 Series 60GB SSD SATA3 Solid State Disk

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Updated BIOS and now windows won't start*

Check the Sate mode setting in the bios, if it's set to legacy(ide mode) set it to AHCI, if set to AHCI set to IDE.

It depends on how it was set when Windows was first set up on what driver loads on start up, flashing the bios will reset all settings to default thus possibly causing the issue.


----------



## pcgamer1 (Jun 14, 2012)

So far so good! I did what you said and all seems to be working fine. Thank you very much.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Updated BIOS and now windows won't start*

Good to hear


----------



## XenOhaK (Jan 20, 2013)

i ahd to register to put a post onthis i was havign the same problem i almost started crying im sortanew to pc's and i idd thise and windows started you are awesome but can i ask how this works and liek why did it work ?? what is changed?


----------



## XenOhaK (Jan 20, 2013)

*windows 7 wouldn't start.*

hello i recently looked at a thread on here and it helped my problem.
i updated my bios not knowing what i was doing and i couldn't get windows to start. on the thread i found.
the guy said to go to bios change one of the sata options to
ahci. i did and now it works but why and how?  what the hell is ahci?
im really new to this stuff so i don't know.
explain for me please?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The difference is the driver used to access the drives through the Sata controller, as long as the mode (IDE or Sata) and the driver match it'll work.
Older boards defaulted to IDE ( AKA Legacy) mode, while most newer boards are now defaulting to AHCI/Raid mode, clearing the CMOS resets the bios to default settings.


----------



## rishmetal666 (Jan 25, 2014)

really helpful post... thank you... and by the way, can i set the sata value to previous one?? i.e ide or achi??? once again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you can, but if it has been booting at the current setting you'll need to do a start up repair in order for windows to sort out the driver being loaded and the settings.


----------

